# اللجهة المصرية : ما بين عند قلب وقلب ضاع



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد معرفة ما فائدة كلمة ( عند )  في هذا البيت من الشعر العامي المصري


وضاع الحب ضاع 
ما بين ( عند ) قلب وقلب ضاع

لم افهم بصراحة

لو كان ما بين قلب وقلب كان ممكن ، لكن ما بين عند قلب وقلب 
لا ادري هل صحيح هذا الكلام ؟
وما معناه اذاً ؟

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## إسكندراني

العند أي العناد


----------



## A doctor

يا سلام عليك


----------



## A doctor

و ما بين ؟ 

ماهو غرضها ؟

هل هي بمعنى ( بسبب ) أم ماذا ؟


----------



## Gamolly

*أظن* أن المعنى هو ضياع الحب بسبب عناد القلبين (أي الشخصين).


----------

